# eating pic thread



## neveragain (Jun 27, 2003)

everyone post pics of their scorps eating.


----------



## neveragain (Jun 27, 2003)

i like this one.


----------



## jper26 (Jun 27, 2003)

Great pics very nice.


----------



## Mendi (Jun 27, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## larsen (Jun 27, 2003)

And here`s my male Hadrurus a.


----------



## neveragain (Jun 27, 2003)

larsen,

your enclosure's seem to look nice.  do you have full shots of theM?  if so, can you post them in the "scorpion enclosure thread"?

http://www.arachnopets.com/arachnoboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1126&highlight=enclosure


----------



## jper26 (Jun 28, 2003)

Neveragain i like that pic of your Centruroides exilicauda so much im putting in a order for 4 of them.


----------



## neveragain (Jul 11, 2003)

i took these tonight.


----------



## neveragain (Jul 11, 2003)

i love when they hang upside down on the bark and eat.  its so cool.

this was shot through the glass.


----------



## neveragain (Jul 11, 2003)

and last one.  maybe in a little bit i'll get pics of my other scorps eating, if i dont go to bed.


----------



## whoami? (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by neveragain _
> *everyone post pics of their scorps eating. *


Ouch.

I hope that mouse was prekilled, because it would hurt like hell to die like that.

Jeeze, the least the scorpion could have done was start at the head.

Anyway, great pics.


----------



## SurfinJB (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's mine.







A little help from a black light.


----------



## Diao (Jul 11, 2003)

SurfinJB, what kind of substrate are you using in your cage?


----------



## SurfinJB (Jul 11, 2003)

Its called Jungle Mix by ESU.


----------



## Hairyspider (Jul 11, 2003)

*pic*

Mom eating for 20 or so


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (Jul 12, 2003)

Due to all the junk in my room, I couldn't always get a great angle, but...


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (Jul 12, 2003)

One more...


----------



## Hairyspider (Jul 13, 2003)

*eating*

I know I posted before, but was having fun with photo shop =D 

William


----------



## Walter (Jul 14, 2003)

OK.
Here's my P.imperator holding 3 crickets ...  ... piggy scorp!







And himself with the fuzzy mouse :}


----------



## chau0046 (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats no pinky...Looks more like a jumper!

Thats a big mouse for that Scorp! Good job looks happy!

My Cali Kingsnake eats the same size . He`s about 20".


----------



## jper26 (Jul 15, 2003)

Heres one of mine


----------



## Diao (Jul 15, 2003)

Walter, how big is your emp?  It has to be huge to be eating the same thing my T. blondi does.


----------



## Hairyspider (Jul 15, 2003)

*jper26!*

what kind of scorp is in that pic?


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll jump in here. Hadrurus spadix.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Sean (Jul 15, 2003)

walter thats the biggest emp iv ever seen


----------



## Kaos (Jul 16, 2003)

*My H. Spinifer eating a cricket*

Like this pic


----------



## jper26 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hairyspider H.spadix are great get some there nice active scorps.


----------



## Walter (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Diao _
> *Walter, how big is your emp?  It has to be huge to be eating the same thing my T. blondi does. *


This guy is not the larger one I've ever seen (approx. 7") but the fuzzy mouse is a piece of cake for him (actually HER).

This morning she makes me the biggest surprise I could ever imagine:
SURPRISE


----------



## RugbyDave (Jul 30, 2003)

here's some crappy ones.

peace
dave


----------



## RugbyDave (Jul 30, 2003)

one more..


----------



## RugbyDave (Jul 30, 2003)

i lied.. last one, its fuzzy. my bad

later
dave


----------



## Walter (Aug 2, 2003)

HeHe :} 
That's my piggy desert hairy "Caligula" :


----------



## Longbord1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Walter is that emp handlable,has it molted on u,can u put some pics with ur hand or a quarter next to it,and did it sting the mouse or was the mouse screaming in agony, and guys post more pics the centapede thread has more marosse pictures dosen't that make u jealous!!!!!!!!!!;P jk jk
mike


----------



## neveragain (Oct 20, 2003)

Here's a couple more.  I will take more tomorrow when I feed them all again.

First, H.spadix.


----------



## neveragain (Oct 20, 2003)

And last for now, a macro of my A.phaiodactylus.


----------



## CJ7Boomer (Oct 20, 2003)

this is my smeringus mesaensis- i dont have any eating pics of my desert hairies cuz i just got them yesterday


----------



## ThiagoMassa (Oct 20, 2003)

thats my T. serrulatus...


----------



## CJ7Boomer (Oct 21, 2003)

H. Arizonensis


----------



## neveragain (Oct 22, 2003)

The only pictures I was able to get yesterday were of my h.spadix again.


----------



## neveragain (Oct 22, 2003)

My H.spadix stinging the cricket.  Its at a bad angel, but still a pretty cool picture.

When it stings its prey, it leaves the stinger in for at least 5 seconds every time.  Is that normal?  Its really cool looking.  I will get a better picture of it next time I feed it.


----------



## Jakob (Oct 22, 2003)

Jake


----------

